# Best way to color soap



## icboers (Feb 1, 2009)

What is the best way to color GM soap? I tried to make some minty green yesterday and it turned out the regular creamy color. I was using the liquid color from Hobby Lobby. Not the best I am sure but thats what I had to start out with, I am looking to get more professional looking soap.

Karla


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I like using clays, oxides, and ultramarines the best. I got some liquid colors (celestial colors) earlier this year and they just don't work as well. And once you think you've got a color figured out it will be different with each FO. I find colors very frustrating.


----------



## icboers (Feb 1, 2009)

My orange EO colored the soap orange like I wanted but I was using Peppermint EO yesterday which was clear, so not sure why the color didn't stick. I want some colors that stay true.

Karla


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I have not had a lot of luck with goat milk soap and colors. I personally like using clays and micas. The liquid colors never seem to work well for me.


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

micahs, oxides, clays, alfalfa powder, annato root powder and alkanet powder are what I use. I rarely have a good experience with liquid colors - even ones that say they work with CP soap. I save liquids for bath bombs!


----------



## icboers (Feb 1, 2009)

Ok. Anyone know of the best places to get micas etc? Or a natural way to get a good true purple for the Love Spell scent?


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

I get my micahs at Brambleberry, but there's a better place online. I just get mine there cause they are local to me. Alkanet can make a decent natural lavender, but it's touchy - too much and you are nearly black, too little and it's gray!


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

I've never soaped love spell - doesn't it discolor?


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

TKB is my favorite place to get micas. I use micas and clays to color my soaps. I primarily use micas. I like to use peppermint powder in my mint soaps.

http://www.tkbtrading.com/


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I've used liquid chlorophyll to get a light green and the ultramarine green oxide powder for a richer green color. I have some other oxides I'm going to try out here soon. Different colored clays work for adding color, too. I've put mine in at trace, but a friend of mine puts hers in with the lye and milk.


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

TKB is the one I was thinking of...


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

liquid from HL just doesn't work sorry.


----------



## Whitney (Oct 27, 2007)

I love using micas. I get them from www.alternasense.com


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I use micas for swirling, otherwise to get real color it's way to expensive per bar. I use a mixture of an ultramarine and oxide to get my green for my mint julep, and even add a tiny tad of it to my cucumber to retain the green from the cucumber peels. I love clays, my customers love clays. I have been playing with Peacock colors this whole year and love them, I do not like the florescent effect of some of the colors, but do have my favorites. In goatmilk soap her Fiesta Pink will produce a lovely lavender, I have only used it as a swirl not as the whole of the soap though. The Purple she sells is only purple without milk, too much milk and you have grey ick. I like it that she is local to me and that she does trails with her website gals, including natural herb trials, and her colorings in GM and non GM CP soap. Vicki


----------



## icboers (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks, I will have to try and get some of the clays, and oxides and ultramarines. i am starting to get orders in so I should be able to afford to buy them. 

Where is the place with the best price for the product?

Karla


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

well I hate to tell you guys I use both liquid and oxides now, on my eucalyptus and mint I used both , in my pink soap I just used liquid. Very pink and is uniform in it. So some liquids do work, just not all. These are from Oregon Trails. Tam


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

Faye Farms said:


> TKB is my favorite place to get micas. I use micas and clays to color my soaps. I primarily use micas. I like to use peppermint powder in my mint soaps.
> 
> http://www.tkbtrading.com/


This is also my source and my personal favorites are POP micas.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

What is the diff. between micas, oxides, and ultramarines? Is the amount needed to color soap about the same for each? Like for 1.5 cups of soap I might use a quarter to half tsp of ultramarine. Does it take more or less or probably the same with micas?


----------



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

My soap is "All Natural" :rofl :rofl! Whatever funky color it wants to be! Except for two that i make pink with a little rose clay!

Tom


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

I like clays & oxides, so do my customers (all natural crowd)


----------

